# New Coronary Bypass Anesthesia Codes



## smithan (Feb 25, 2009)

Can someone tell me the difference between our old code used for:
Anesthesia for procedures on the heart, pericardial and great vessels of chest with pump oxygenator (00562) 

versus 

(New Code)Anesthesia for direct coronary artery bypass grafting; with pump oxygenator (00567)?


Thanks


----------



## jdrueppel (Feb 25, 2009)

Per 2008 ASA description 
00562  (20 units)  "anesthesia for procedures on heart, pericardial sac, and great vessels of chest with pump oxygenator"

In 2009 
new code 00567 (18 units) is specific to CABG procedure with pump oxygenator

ASA code 00567 should not be selected for cardiac procedures that are not coronary artery bypass graft procedures OR for Off Pump CABG.

Hope this clarifies.

Julie, CPC


----------

